# Tulse Hill drinks @ The Railway, Thurs 11th October 2012



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2012)

Since the Brixton forum is for News, chat and discussion about Brixton and surrounding area, it seems sensible to put this thread in here really as it will probably get more views from people who can make it.

Anyway, the idea of Tulse Hill/W. Norwood etc etc drinks has been mooted for ages. Obviously this has led to the usual argument about boundaries but for the sake of this thread - anyone who can make it to The Railway, immediately adjacent to Tulse Hill Station and would like to have a drink is more than welcome. Doesn't need to be local people only!

I have put a poll up with a selection of random dates - but if these don't work we can try again. I'll be honest and say that these are dates I personally can make myself at the moment for obvious reasons - although some dates I won't be able to get there till later in the evening. Also just chosen October dates for now.

http://www.therailwaytulsehill.co.uk/

(just imagine there's a question mark in the poll title - or if you're a kind mod, please put one in - it's annoying me!)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2012)

I can make all but the 5th, but would prefer the 12th


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah, I have a few preferences too.  I guess we'll see what come out on top and if there's a "tie-break" go from there.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 14, 2012)

Fridays are no good for me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2012)

ianw said:


> Fridays are no good for me.


 
ok - there are several Tues/Thurs (only 2 Friday dates out of 7 choices) up there so vote for any you can make.


----------



## T & P (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd be able to make it in the early evening on any of those dates I think, so I shall not cast my vote and sit firmly on the fence


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 14, 2012)

I like any drinks that involve only one bus or train or actually in this case a good walk.


----------



## ringo (Sep 14, 2012)

Should be OK, will have more of an idea when my house move dates are finalised/reduced to rubble.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 14, 2012)

Chose Thursdays in that poll, Tuesdays and Fridays tend to be busier for me.  Hence I'm often shattered or in a very bad mood (or both) by the end of them.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2012)

No Tuesdays for me - night class.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 14, 2012)

Thursdays are best for me, but Fridays are possible


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

Thursdays are best for me too.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 14, 2012)

Can only do the fridays as working the other evenings


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2012)

Voted for the first two thursdays


----------



## wrysmile (Sep 19, 2012)

I can pretty much do any night, I have no plans for October as yet  I do yoga on Thurs nights usually so might not arrive until 9pm, if it ends up being a Thurs. Although I can switch nights possibly if we sort out a date in advance. I like The Railway, this is a _good plan_.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2012)

Well so far Thursday 11 October is winning out.  I was thinking to wait until the end of September and then finalise the date - but it'll probably be either that date or the 12/18th.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 19, 2012)

ok I can prob make around 9.30 after work after all.....


----------



## Oula (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't do 11th and Thursdays are bad for me generally. If it ends up being a thursday I'll try and get someone to look after the little monkey so I can come.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Right... shall we do the 11th though as the most popular date... (sorry Oula!)

can I add this to the calendar or does a mod need to do that?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Right... shall we do the 11th though as the most popular date... (sorry Oula!)
> 
> can I add this to the calendar or does a mod need to do that?


 
If you go to the Events page and can see an _Add New Event_ button, then you can do it yourself.


----------



## Callie (Sep 29, 2012)

Ooh good! I can make the 11th


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2012)

Maggot said:


> If you go to the Events page and can see an _Add New Event_ button, then you can do it yourself.


Or just go to the top of the page in the Brixton forum. New Event is next to New Thread


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

I've done it now but it's "pending approval"... *chews fingernails*


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 29, 2012)

When I click on it, I get a map of America!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

click on what?  have I cocked up?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 29, 2012)

When I click on the event on the events calendar.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Can I come too?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Can I come too?!


Of course! Open to all.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> When I click on the event on the events calendar.


 
if you look to the right of the map all the details are there...

I didn't bother setting the map before - just stated that it's next to Tulse Hill station - but I've changed it now just in case you do want a map.     It's reawaiting approval!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't see it on the events calendar.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I can't see it on the events calendar.


 
sorry.... I don't know why - maybe when you looked it was being reviewed as I had to resubmit it to get the correct map on (since your post was just 5 minutes after mine when I had just resubmitted it).

try again, I can see it fine.  With the correct map.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2012)

I can see it now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2012)

just looked at their calendar and it's quiz night on the Thursday... is this a good/bad/inconsequential thing?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it is a significant thing, if the pub is going to be taken over by the quiz. Has anyone been there on quiz night?  Is it popular? Will we have difficulty getting somewhere to sit?  

If the pub tends to get busy on quiz night already, it might be a pain to try and join in.  Some people may not want to go if it is quiz night? However, some really good urban nights out involved gatecrashing quizzes, so it is not necessarily a deal breaker...

HTH


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2012)

erm.... 

it is a huge pub - tons of outdoor space so I would've thought if someone gets there early enough to bag a largeish space we should be fine.  Might be a bit intrusive though noise wise if we want to chat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2012)

or we can change it to Friday 12th.

(I like quiz nights though.... good icebreakers but appreciate others may not.  In any case we don't have to do the quiz!)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 30, 2012)

I like quiz nights, too!


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2012)

Fine by me, don't mind if the quiz is on or not.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2012)

The place is big enough to avoid the quiz if we want to.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

I've enabled RSVP on the calender listing.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/events/tulse-hill-drinks-the-railway-pub.414/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2012)

The event needs to be in the Brixton forum, so that it gets a proper thread.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't retrospectively add an event to a forum.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, maybe just edit the thread title of this one? Just so the correct date shows up in New Posts?


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I can make this. Will be in London round then. So it's Thursday 11th, yeah? What time?


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I can too... The calendar says 'between 7 and 8 pm', though I suspect it'll finish a tad later.

Erm... do we have a secret nod to recognise each other or something? I've never met an Urbanite IRL, though I do know what Editor looks like


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

Voting is pretty close...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2012)

I know I'm being thick....but where's the calendar?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Voting is pretty close...


 
well yes, but I did say initially that we'd wait until the end of Sept and then make the decision - and then at the time the most votes were for Thursday 11th - which is why the thread title got changed to reflect that it would be happening on that date. I don't want to be an organising nazi about it though...

Only because some of us will be trying to get babysitters/organising stuff for other nights that week etc...  Actually mine for the 11th has just fallen through anyway, so it might just be me coming along.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

T & P said:


> I think I can too... The calendar says 'between 7 and 8 pm', though I suspect it'll finish a tad later.
> 
> Erm... do we have a secret nod to recognise each other or something? I've never met an Urbanite IRL, though I do know what Editor looks like


 
yeah.. not sure what happened with the times.. I did put in between 7pm and 11pm but it came back with 7-8pm...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I know I'm being thick....but where's the calendar?


 
There's an "events" button at the top of the page... go from there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> There's an "events" button at the top of the page... go from there.


 
Thank you


----------



## alien nation (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm up for this.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't think I've met anyone on this thread, except Editor a few years ago...

Erm. How wil this work, re recognising peple. Because I won't you. Not been to the pub before but if someone can keep an eye out for a bloke with fair hair, probably wearing a black leather jacket and dark jeans with a white cane  I'll find my way to the bar circa 7 30.

I realise you could all conspire to just ignore me if you see me there but that would be a bit mean.


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2012)

I asked a similar question yesterday and got no answer.

Maybe it is a fight club thing... you don't talk about it, and a knowing look suffices to identify each other.


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess peple just check out the ugly mug thread and then cautiously approach peple in the pub, muttering something about urban75, hobnobs and the internet people... What could go wrong.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't think people realise that it's quite hard to go to an urban meet for the first time! If anyone wants to take my mobile number so I can be identified on the night, please PM me. Hopefully, others will offer the same - let's be friendly and welcoming.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah do ask for a number. Guin helped me at my first urban meet and I was very grateful(even if Ive never said it)


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll bring my 75 sign


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'll bring my 75 sign


don't fall for that trap - it could be Jonathan Bishop holding the sign


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2012)

Never been to the Railway  might pop along for a few


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Never been to the Railway


 
for SHAME!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2012)

it's up a hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't think people realise that it's quite hard to go to an urban meet for the first time! If anyone wants to take my mobile number so I can be identified on the night, please PM me. Hopefully, others will offer the same - let's be friendly and welcoming.


 
I know what you mean but we've all done it for a first time before (unless this is your first time of course)....  so most people probably have a fair idea! FWIW I get nervous still at this kind of thing - but we'll all be fine I'm sure. 

sorry I didn't answer straight away re: signs/numbers to help people identify us - I was trying to think of what I could put on the table.... but Crispy seems to have offered (is that a serious offer Crispy?)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2012)

I think enough people have posted on the ugly mug thread that you soon work out which group it is  first meet I went to, I just went up to someone and said, "ah you're XYZ, erm, hello"


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I have felt a bit.... at meets before and it can be a bit scary wandering up to people but essentially I have found everyone to be friendly once you get past the awkward... "erm what's your boardname" bit.  It's wierd to be so at ease with someone online then meet them IRL for the first time as not-quite-strangers.

but it's worth it ..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

anyway - enough derail - wouldn't want anyone to think we're unfriendly!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2012)

Any chance you could put the start time for this in the thread title? I've no idea when people are turning up.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2012)

Also, I think it would be fun to do the quiz. The best Urban meets for me were the ones at the Elm Park Tavern where we did the quiz as Team Clever (and then Team Stupid). Doing a quiz gets over the awkwardness that you can sometimes feel at these things, as you have the quiz in common.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

ianw said:


> Any chance you could put the start time for this in the thread title? I've no idea when people are turning up.


 
I don't think I can but a mod can. I put 7pm in the events calendar - although I just chose that arbitrarily.. I might struggle to get there much before 7:30pm myself.

agree about the quiz.. as I said - it's a good icebreaker.

are you coming now then!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Crispy seems to have offered (is that a serious offer Crispy?)


Yep  It's a flouro newspaper delivery bag with 75 in big gaffa tape numbers on the side. I'll hang it on a chair.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

brilliant!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

I just had a look - maximum *five *to a team.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I just had a look - maximum *five *to a team.


 
that's fine - we can make several teams for those who want to quiz and those who don't want to needn't.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Unlikely that I will be able to make this, but I am subscribing to the thread in case I can.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't think I can but a mod can. I put 7pm in the events calendar - although I just chose that arbitrarily.. I might struggle to get there much before 7:30pm myself.
> 
> agree about the quiz.. as I said - it's a good icebreaker.
> 
> are you coming now then!


 
Hopefully we'll both come. And, yes, we can just make up a bunch of teams. It'll be fun.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2012)

The website says that quiz starts at 9pm. Although I think we went there on a quiz night one night and nothing started at all at any time. I guess they didn't have enough people in...


----------



## scifisam (Oct 4, 2012)

I might be able to make this - definitely up for the quiz. I'm kinda broke, but it's two days after my birthday, so I can justify it that way.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2012)

Sure they'll be some bithday drinks coming yr way


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

Any broke body coming to a urban meet gets their drinks paid for. I believe that's a rule of some sort.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this now.

Despite being so broke that is...


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too. Almost certain to be able to make it. Might have to go Dutch on the drinks though


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

I will try to come along, with Northerner in tow. I will be relying on Crispy's bag for identification purposes though....


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2012)

Bump - only 4 days to go!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2012)

Please miss! Please miss!  

I'm going to come for this.  I'm free I think.   

Fresh meat too.  How novel.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yep  It's a flouro newspaper delivery bag with 75 in big gaffa tape numbers on the side. I'll hang it on a chair.


It's pretty hard to miss!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2012)

Doesn't help Xenon!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Doesn't help Xenon!


 
I've sent him (?) my telephone number.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Sure they'll be some bithday drinks coming yr way


It's a few days before my birthday - can I have some birthday drinks, too?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I've sent him (?) my telephone number.


Me too!  A plethora of phone numbers - I wonder who s/he will phone.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> Me too! A plethora of phone numbers - I wonder who s/he will phone.


 
probably thinks we're a bunch of stalkery nutters and running for the hills!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I've sent him (?) my telephone number.


 
Yes, him.  I think.... wait...  pretty unisex name as it goes.  

He's got mine anyway but not sure if he'll be there before me. 

It will all be fine you little sarf london urban drinks newbies.  Oh yes.  We'll be gentle.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 8, 2012)

I have never been to a Urban drinks...maybe this time


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2012)

s'gonna be a big one by the looks of it!


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll simply be looking for the aformentioned bag. And judging by the image it should not be too hard to spot it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

tomorrow!!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm definitely coming although it may be something of a flying visit as I'm coming from a work launch thing in town and then want to make it back to Brixton for the fab live music at the 414 club!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

Friday the 12th still seems very popular.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought it was signed sealed and delivered for Thursday?


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2012)

It is AFAIK. That's the day I'll be showing up anyway


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

We may need a coalition


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Friday the 12th still seems very popular.


 
(((badgers)))


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

It is tomorrow.  Date was decided at the end of September.  Sorry Badgers and anyone else who can't make tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It is tomorrow. Date was decided at the end of September. Sorry Badgers and anyone else who can't make tomorrow.


 
I see 


*September 29th: *


gaijingirl said:


> Right... shall we do the 11th though as the most popular date...


 

*September 30th: *


gaijingirl said:


> or we can change it to Friday 12th.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I see
> 
> 
> *September 29th: *
> ...


 
yes but then the 29th was subsequently decided upon and the thread title changed accordingly.  Sorry, I know you can't make it tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yes but then the 29th was subsequently decided upon and the thread title changed accordingly. Sorry, I know you can't make it tomorrow.


 
Where is it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where is it?


 
where is what?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> where is what?


 
The drinks?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The drinks?


 
down your underpants....


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

I apologise for my husband


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

I will there on Friday. 
Alone. 
Having fun.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I apologise for my husband


 
Don't worry... I'm similarly afflicted.  

Can you come?   Also can you come here?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I will there on Friday.
> Alone.
> Having fun.


 
It's jazz night on Friday.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Don't worry... I'm similarly afflicted.
> 
> Can you come?  Also can you come here?


 
I am not sure about tomorrow. Will see how I feel on the evening if that is ok? I have a terrible cold as well which is not nice  *feels sorry for self*

Is the clothes swap next Wednesday? 
I may be able to...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I am not sure about tomorrow. Will see how I feel on the evening if that is ok? I have a terrible cold as well which is not nice  *feels sorry for self*
> 
> Is the clothes swap next Wednesday?
> I may be able to...


 
yes next weds... would be lovely to see you at either/both.... hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yes next weds... would be lovely to see you at either/both.... hope you feel better soon.


 
Cheers


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Friday the 12th still seems very popular.


 
Why wouldn't it be? All the kids get to go hang out by the lake, everybody has a good time and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 11, 2012)

Suddenly I'm all in favour of badger culls.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Today!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

Tomorrow!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 11, 2012)

What time is everyone getting there? (Today.)


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2012)

Probably not before 7.45 myself. As a newbie to 'real life' Urban meets, the more people there are already, the less awkward it'll hopefully be.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2012)

Around 19.30


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

I should be there in about 30.5 hours  

(this is totally not getting boring of course)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Around 19.30


 
If I come (not 100% sure whether I can yet), do you want me to bring that dryer for you?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yes, good call. Yes please


----------



## Manter (Oct 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Around 19.30


After Crispy as his scary bag is the only way I have of identifying people....


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be there as it's my local anyway....will probably just lurk from a distance as I do on the forum though.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 11, 2012)

we shall sing ''alfajobrobrobrobrobrobrob, alfajobrobrobrobrobrobrob, where are yooooooooooo''


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is literally down the road from me but once I get indoors and comfy you need a rocket to get me to leave my sofa.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2012)

ooh, you never know i might just try and pop up, but then i get all shy in RL, but i do love the railway


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2012)

will try to get there before 8pm... just need to make sure I act all casual to the kids - if they get a whiff that we're going out there'll be mutiny at bedtime.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 11, 2012)

great, hope to be there about 7.30 or 8.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't make it - forgot that I have tickets to see Stan Tracey tonight at the Herne Hill music festival.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I can't make it - forgot that I have tickets to see Stan Tracey tonight at the Herne Hill music festival.


 
  shame.. but have a good night.


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to get there about 10.30 (got a rehearsal before that) x


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

Blooming wet out there.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Blooming wet out there.



Will be lovely tomorrow


----------



## alien nation (Oct 11, 2012)

Will be there between 7.30 and 8pm - i need a f*cking drink!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2012)

I will also be aiming to be there between 7:30 and 8, but I am probably going to peel off before the quiz starts, as I am exhausted and stressed, and working tomorrow...


----------



## idumea (Oct 11, 2012)

I've turned up early on my way back from work...


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> ooh, you never know i might just try and pop up, but then i get all shy in RL, but i do love the railway


 I've never gone to a RL meet for Urban or any other internet board, and until these last couple of weeks I thought it was a daft thing to do and I'd never partake in such thing myself. So if I can bring myself to go along, so should you 

Having said this, I'm stuck at work so I'm looking at a 8 pm- plus arrival at the earliest.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 11, 2012)

YOU WILL PREVAIL.    And you ruffneck. 

*paddington bear stare*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 11, 2012)

i am gonna get so wet cycling up the road...


----------



## idumea (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got two pints and a fluffy hat and I'm about to eat a duck here. Come on peeps!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 11, 2012)

I was going to be early but needed to pop home and now I'm home.  This is dangerous! 

I will _not_ be indefinitely waylaid.


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> i am gonna get so wet cycling up the road...



Me tooo


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got a call from Xenon who is there already.... if anyone spots him can you wave hello!  I'm just waiting for the babysitter - will be there shortly.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 11, 2012)

Our babysitter doesn't get here until 8.15, so we'll be there around 9-ish. Don't let the quiz start without us!


----------



## Manter (Oct 11, 2012)

Still in the office.... But hoping to escape soon!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Just got a call from Xenon who is there already.... if anyone spots him can you wave hello!  I'm just waiting for the babysitter - will be there shortly.


He phoned me, too, so we've got him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2012)

We're outside, by the way.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm home already - & now I know it only takes 3 mins to get from the Railway to Platform 1 at Tulse Hill station


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2012)

Home too, which is not difficult given how close I live to The Railway. Nice to meet everyone & sorry I missed all of you I did not get to speak to. Now that I've broken the duck I look forward to further meets


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2012)

T & P said:


> Home too, which is not difficult given how close I live to The Railway. Nice to meet everyone & sorry I missed all of you I did not get to speak to. Now that I've broken the duck I look forward to further meets


 
I think you may be the only person I didn't really get to speak to and it sounds like a very close neighbour.  What a shame.  We'll have to do it again.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2012)

I just got home, but there were so many wonderful people there that I underestimated how long it would take to say goodbye, and I missed the train and had to get a cab! So, a slightly more expensive evening out than I was expecting, but it was brilliant to see you all, and to meet new urbanites. Thank you all for coming, and to gaijingirl for suggesting/organising it! (and sorry to those I failed to speak to, or to say goodbye to - there were so many of us!)


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I have to say, I had a bloody great night. Love urban!


just need to wait 1 minute and....


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Today!!!!

(for Badgers)


----------



## clandestino (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, that was lovely. The night seemed to zoom by...


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I think you may be the only person I didn't really get to speak to and it sounds like a very close neighbour.  What a shame.  We'll have to do it again.


Indeed. I'm all for it now!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 12, 2012)

Good to meet everyone and somewhere i'm home in  20 minutes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 12, 2012)

Great to meet you/see you all! Just got home after a rather unsteady cycle back through thankfully deserted streets.

Let's do it again sometime soon!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2012)

Back safe in Brixton now.  Good to meet so many new (to me) urbs.


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2012)

Really enjoyed that! What a lovely evening. 
Great to chat to some urbs I hadn't met before, didn't manage to talk to everyone though, boo, let's do it again for sure! 

Thanks for organising it, gaijingirl xx


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

That was great. Can't remember the last time I met so many urbs for the first time!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2012)

Innit. What a difference a mile makes. Hyper local.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 12, 2012)

Just woke to find I'd posted last night, a full mug of tea by my bed and the hint of sore head. I'm now on water.

I only had three ciders :-(


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2012)

Lightweight! :-D


----------



## ringo (Oct 12, 2012)

Good to meet you all, cheers for organising gaijingirl


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Just woke to find I'd posted last night, a full mug of tea by my bed and the hint of sore head. I'm now on water.
> 
> I only had three ciders :-(


 
I had two ciders and a left over bit of gb's half. In between I had a pint of water and after a pint of lime and soda.

I feel like death. DEATH! Worse, the baby got up at 5:30am and my childcare has fallen through for the toddler today.

It's going to be a long long day.

Still - really enjoyed last night - actually there were a few people I never really got to talk to properly though.. Brixton Hatter, Xenon, Paolo666 or is it Paolo 999?  Hang on.. did I meet Manter?

Love the Railway - it's just right.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry to miss it - but Stan Tracey was ace!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 12, 2012)

han said:


> Lightweight! :-D


 
I am.


----------



## idumea (Oct 12, 2012)

I had a great night...good food, good booze, good chat, good people


----------



## idumea (Oct 12, 2012)

Suffering a bit today, though. I got the hippie food shop over the road from my office to make me a ginger and strawberry smoothie, it's helping me forward.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm luckily on a day off. I must get up sometime.


----------



## xenon (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice to meet youall. Didnt get to speak to everyone but great night. Lets do again some time.


----------



## Manter (Oct 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I had two ciders and a left over bit of gb's half. In between I had a pint of water and after a pint of lime and soda.
> 
> I feel like death. DEATH! Worse, the baby got up at 5:30am and my childcare has fallen through for the toddler today.
> 
> ...



Manter was in the office till 2am. F-ing Americans.... Of all the days to kick off :-(

I would love to say I'm glad it was good, but actually, just jealous. Please do arrange another!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> Manter was in the office till 2am. F-ing Americans.... Of all the days to kick off :-(
> 
> I would love to say I'm glad it was good, but actually, just jealous. Please do arrange another!


Ta-da!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...d-thursday-18th-october.300125/#post-11598029


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow - so many people on this thread who were there last night that I didn't speak to - um, Hello


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2012)

Did ruffneck or alfrajobrob make themselves known?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Did ruffneck or alfrajobrob make themselves known?


Who?

Not to me - I counted 22 urbanites, plus a couple of hangers on, although I never did work out who one of the urbanites was (it was someone I know I have spoken to before, so I didn't like to ask who they were!), and I have probably got lots of names wrong anyway!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry to miss you this time, the time thief wouldn't let me out of bed (not as pleasant as that might sound).  Maybe next time.


----------



## paolo (Oct 14, 2012)

That was fine night yesterday. I feel right as rain, I do.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2013)

Shall we do this again?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

YES!  Can it really be a whole year?


----------



## lemontop (Oct 4, 2013)

I will come!


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2013)

I will do my very best to come if I can persuade Mantito that bottle wielded by northerner is a good substitute for boob...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

ooh.. .let's do some atting...

Miss-Shelf Oula zora nagapie Crispy wrysmile boohoo paolo Guineveretoo Maggot RubyToogood Greebo quimcunx


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Ms Ordinary idumea 19sixtysix ianw ringo Ms T T & P xenon


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to @ pH but can't get his name sorted..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

_pH_ 

bloody awkward name.. anyone would think he'd dun it on purpose!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I will have forgotten loads of people.. sorry.... had a tipple..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2013)

great "atting" gaijingirl 

Also editor and han were there last year too


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

shit.. 2 major players too!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

maybe I should att the OH pugwash


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2013)

A definite maybe -  unless it's a Tuesday (in which case I'll probably be late if I make it at all) or it clashes with the bookgroup (25th Oct).  

Edited to add:  Yet again, ViolentPanda won't be there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

oh yeah... I can only do Weds-Sat myself.


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2013)

I have no life at the mo, so completely flexible. In fact it was only by reading Facebook that I discovered it was Friday night! Still in a proper newborn fug...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> I have no life at the mo, so completely flexible. In fact it was only by reading Facebook that I discovered it was Friday night! Still in a proper newborn fug...



best kind of fug...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 4, 2013)

Left out big time


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Left out big time


gaijingirl's pissed and I'm being screamed at- give us a break!


----------



## Oula (Oct 5, 2013)

Would love to come. I can't do Thursdays and can't do saturday 12th but if it's another day I'm there c


----------



## clandestino (Oct 5, 2013)

Nanker Phelge was there last time too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2013)

I've just found the note I made of everyone who was there (whose names I knew...). Will check it against those already atted.

_(Unfortunately, I didn't get everyone's board names, so my checking isn't as good as I thought it would be...) _

But alien nation and BadlyDrawnGirl were both there....

And I'd like to be there, depending on childcare commitments.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2013)

Very dependent on dates for me.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 5, 2013)

Possibly, got a lot on in October. But very flexible on dates after 25th October so will keep an eye on the thread and maybe pop in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Left out big time


innit 

If it starts early enough I might be able to pop in for a pint with the little un.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2013)

Depending what day I'd be up for it.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 5, 2013)

I up for this but work shifts so it just depends on my stupid rota.

ETA  24,25,28 Oct good.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2013)

Hmmm, a new thread may be needed!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't make Thursday the 11th


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hmmm, a new thread may be needed!



I know the mods can merge but the real question is, Can a Mod demerge a thread and create a new one from your bump?


----------



## xenon (Oct 5, 2013)

oo. I can't do this week. I live in Bristol but am over at Thornton Heath fairly often, so should be able to later.  Can't do Wednesdays though...


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> _pH_
> 
> bloody awkward name.. anyone would think he'd dun it on purpose!


Probably.

That poll is confusing! New thread?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> maybe I should att the OH pugwash


Is that K then? I didn't know he'd ever posted on here!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread is appalling  no wonder nothing ever gets done around here.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2013)

New thread started - maybe mods could close this one please to avoid confusion?

editor


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Onket


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Is that K then? I didn't know he'd ever posted on here!



he doesn't really.  I doubt his post count is above 100..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Left out big time



sorry...   and there 'ain't no party like a TruXta party..


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> he doesn't really.  I doubt his post count is above 100..


He can probably never get on the computer to post because YOU'RE ALWAYS ON HERE.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> innit
> 
> If it starts early enough I might be able to pop in for a pint with the little un.



right.. sorry again.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> He can probably never get on the computer to post because YOU'RE ALWAYS ON HERE.



he has got his own.. he's always playing poker or some kind of mythical saddo dragons type thing...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> great "atting" gaijingirl
> 
> Also editor and han were there last year too



THANK YOU!


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> he has got his own.. he's always playing poker or some kind of mythical saddo dragons type thing...


so if he's always doing that....and you're always on here....who's looking after the children??!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> so if he's always doing that....and you're always on here....who's looking after the children??!!



they're self-raising children..


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> so if he's always doing that....and you're always on here....who's looking after the children??!!


She's teaching them self reliance and independence


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> She's teaching them self reliance and independence



yeah.. that's what I meant...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

actually Manter and _pH_  - gaijinboy's taken the kids to the pictures whilst I clean/tidy and hang all the union jack bunting for our friends' homecoming this afternoon.. I'm just having a sit down after some pretty hardcore cleaning.  Off now in a minute to hoover.. but thanks again manter for all the bunting etc.


----------

